# Ofertas para compartir de todo tipo



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2012)

hola, esto tenia ganas de abrir hace tiempo.
no es solo para componentes de electronica ya que solemos usar otras cosas , como primer ejemplo les pondre esto:
fijense que para mejor orden pongo en el titulo el producto, y lugar, asi si mañana hay muchos temas uno recorre mirando articulso y zonas, y si le interesa mira en mas dealle .

*PINTURA EN AEROSOL...... Buenos Aires, capital , zona once* 

este tipo de pintura es excelente para dar terminacion, ya que queda muy parejo, algo que con pincel no logro y mas si son lugares dificiles.
lo que hice fue buscar una marca para poder comparar bien con la misma calidad y busque en mercadolibre , en algunas pinturerias me pedian 30 o 40 $ 

pintura Kuwait 
colores comunes ......13 $ 
dorado y esos .........15 $
colores fluo ...............19 $ 

rivafer (es una ferreteria ) Rivadavia 3178......te: 4865-1497


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
no creo violar ninguna norma ya que es similar a el listado de proveedores pero en este caso ponemos JUSTO LO QUE ESTA DE OFERTA.

muchas vecs encontramos ofertas de algo y si la gente (nosotros) compramos , pues el negocio vee interesante MANTENER OFERTAS.
no digo que pongamos algun "secretito" , pero a veces buscamos y encontramos alguna herramienta que justo esta en oferta en algun lugar , luego de investigar, o cosas de ferreteria diversas, tambien de electronica.

a vecs la cosa no es solo LA OFERTA sino que el descubrir algun material o elemento que nos permite hacer el trabajo.

como dije ,m no es el listado de proveedores, ya uq eesto seria actual en lo que se refiere a ofertas, hoy esta.............mañana no.

muchos de nosotros buscamos precios, y materiales y a veces descubrimos un lugar o una oferta especifica.
incluso para cosas fuera de lo comun , o de nuestro rubro, pero nos pueden servir ya que , somos humanos..............obvio que no vamos a poner donde esta el asado de oferta, no ??


----------



## maezca (Feb 15, 2012)

me parece una exelente idea  
__
Creo que el titulo no puede ir en mayusculas....


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2012)

gracias, lo corregi ........ vamos a ver si aparecen mas oportunidades /ofertas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

oferto cerebro muy poco uso ¡¡¡ o no?   
es del tipo de ofertas de cosas y productos?    
papa a 1,40 en carrefur ¡¡¡    humm esa tampoco no?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2012)

.........................................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

esta va en serio , vi una caja fuerte con llave electrónica a 250 pesos en carrefur ,la parte electronica esta buena y la cerradura ,la chapa no es muy gruesa,pero eso no importa, la verdadera seguridad de una  caja fuerte es que el ladrón no la encuentre



es una buena oferta porque las que venden en la fabrica donde trabajo salen como 300 pesos a precio mayorista,claro que son mucho mejores y llevan la  lemur-cerradura ,la puerta esta cortada con láser ,mejor terminación y garantía en el país,anda a reclamarle a los chinos si se te rompe la caja de carrefur


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

Si ahí mercado de pulga y componentes que no se consiguen en el mercado u objetos usados me prendo

Como dijo fer no se mode, así que un pie adentro uno afuera.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esta va en serio , vi una caja fuerte con llave electrónica r



LA MEJOR  caja fuerte es tener un poco de guita guardada en una agujerito .
y el resto gastarla !!!

para que morirte y dejar un monton de tu vida escondida desvalorizandose en el tiempo ??? 
que te agarren los ladrones o la muerte y vos reirte  diciendo:
ME LA GASTE !!!!!

todo lo que pude ME LA GASTE Y LA DISFRUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

cuando yo muera ,ya tengo preparado algo,los voy dejar escarbando por todo el campo a los guachos,vuscando la fortuna de su majestad,que por cierto no existe¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2012)

no se si fue aca que lei un chiste.algo asi.

la mina se hace hacer una pintura y le dice al pintor que la dibuje con muchas joyas.
el pintor lo hace y le pregunta para que ??

y la mina le dice:

Para que cuando yo muera la guacha que ocupe mi lugar en la cama de mi marido se vuelva loca buscandolas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

si fue acá en ''chistes y algo mas''


----------



## maezca (Mar 18, 2012)

aah les tiro unas ofertas en el sodimac (tipo el easy pero de carrefour) (las compre la semana pasada asique no se ) set de cutters (creo que son 6 de todo tipo) a 9.99$   gabetas (para guardar componentes) 15$ cada una y son buenas (estan mas caras usalmente) 12 velas decorativas de colores con bases metalicas 4$ (para decorar el taller y cuando no hay luz jajaja)
ahh y el mes pasado tambien del sodimac me compre una cierra caladora de 350w (marca karson, china) a 99$ .. no es de buena calidad pero sale 100$ y para trabajos livianos se la re banca, creo que sigue estando, y tiene velocidad variable... ya la use con mi viejo para arreglar el porton de mi casa, maderas de guatambu de 2 de espesor y otras de 4 y las corto bien... creo que fue una buena compra jajaj 

mañana fotos de todo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

tengo el datoooo , plan canje de impresora en garbarino ,entregas la impresora usada y te llevas una impresora lazer a 300 pesos ,no es color la impresora pero para los pcb andan de 10


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

al final lleve mi multifuncion funcionando,pero me guarde el transformador de la fuente y me compre la impresora láser monocromática para hacer algunas placas, con el plan canje pague solo 300 pesos ,pero como no había en la sucursal donde fui me la entregan el viernes 30 de marzo


----------



## maezca (Mar 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> al final lleve mi multifuncion funcionando,pero me guarde el transformador de la fuente y me compre la impresora láser monocromática para hacer algunas placas, con el plan canje pague solo 300 pesos ,pero como no había en la sucursal donde fui me la entregan el viernes 30 de marzo



uu que buena inversion.....

u.u sstc yo te lo cambiaria por un dvd berretin que arregle pero no tiene usb  pero tiene entrada para 2 microfonos. (y ni hablar que balcarse me queda en la loma del pato)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2012)

este internet no sé si publico algo o alguien me pasa la gomaaaaaa que verg*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2012)

impresora entregada y funcionando,me la dieron con un toner a la mitad de carga y probada ,ya hice una placa


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2012)

ahora que lo pienso , estuve mirando :
laser = toner ........... ¿ =  fotocopia ?? 

a diferencia de impresora comun de casa con cartuchitos ?? 
es asi ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2012)

si es asi ,no lleva cartuchitos, lleva toner ¡¡¡¡



la ventaja de tener la impresora a tóner en casa es la siguiente
que le podes poner papel satinado/ ilustración ,con hojas de revistas satinadas para que salga bien el impreso,
pero si vas a la librería a sacar una copia para hacer la placa ,te tenes que conformar con papel común, te sacan volando si le pedís que lo haga en otro papel y si les pedís que sea bien oscura la copia ,chillan y te dan una copia con la hoja toda negra y de pésima calidad ,si le decís que querés una copia ''tipo espejo''  te miran raro y te mandan a una maquina fotocopiadora láser ,acá en adrogue ay una imprenta que si lo hace en papel ilustración pero tienen mas problemas por una copia de merda , si le llevas lo que querés imprimir en un usb te sacan matando y le tenes que llevar vos una copia y ellos lo vuelven a copiar el el papel ilustración ,,,previo pago de 12 pesos x copia que encima nunca queda como uno quiere


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2012)

tenes razon........no pense en eso , pero si.......me suena haberlo vivido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2012)

encima me queda a 30 / 40 minutos ir a la imprenta y hacer el tramite


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2012)

Yo les llevo el papel ilustración , pero les rompe abrir la máquina , ahora si tuviera pollerita . . . no problem


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2012)

acá como son los únicos imprenteros que atienden al publico ,se abusan ,ellos mismo ponen el papel y te cobran como 5 pesos la hoja¡¡¡¡ otras veces 7 ,depende del humor, ni dan ganas de reclamar porque si lo quieren hacer ya tengo que ir para lomas de zamora


----------



## maezca (Abr 3, 2012)

en ninguno quiosco hacen fotocopias por ahi? fijate seca de alguna escuela.


----------



## maezca (Abr 8, 2012)

super ofertas del canasto de ofertas de elko:

bolsas de 100 led rojo alto brillo 5mm: $2
bolsas de 100 led rojo comunes 3mm: $2 .. 500 led: 25 1000:$35 (o algo asi)
25 led 10mm bicolor (verde y rojo): $5
8 , 7 segmentos verdes anodo comun : $4 (no los traje y me arrepiento)
100 cap.ceramicos 39pf: $1 (los traje por que no salian nada aunque creo que no los voy a utilizar)
5 cd4010: 1.5 $ (no lo traje por que no se que son)
reguladores smd para led: $10 (eran como 80)
y muchas cosas varias muy baratas. (lastima que los led son solo rojos, pero supongo que mas adelante va a haber otros colores)

direccion;: Constitución 3040 - C1254AAZ - Ciudad de Buenos Aires - Buenos Aires - Argentina
Teléfono: (+54-11) 6777-3500 - Fax: 6777-3535


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

ay que ir en esa direccion? 
che esta mas barato que donde yo compro al por mayor¡¡¡¡


----------



## maezca (Abr 9, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ay que ir en esa direccion?
> che esta mas barato que donde yo compro al por mayor¡¡¡¡



claro esa es la direccion de elko (la pagina es www.elkonet.com , creo que estas ofertas no estan en la pagina porque estan en el canasto de ofertas.)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 9, 2012)

son lotes de rezago, yo hace mucho compre unas cosas en elemon , o cika ya ni me acuerdo, pero eran bolsas que estaban en  la entrada y tenian cosas que me venian JUSTO .

buena *maezca* gracias por avisar !!!!!!!!!


----------



## maezca (Abr 9, 2012)

denada! es una buena oportunidad..


----------



## fernandob (Abr 11, 2012)

esto "vuela" es una oferta increible de un descolgado.

pero esta en Rio negro, si alguien le sirve:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-147387247-pack-de-2-plc-logo-siemens-programador-3-carel-1-diyuntor-_JM_


----------



## maezca (Abr 12, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> esto "vuela" es una oferta increible de un descolgado.
> 
> pero esta en Rio negro, si alguien le sirve:
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-147387247-pack-de-2-plc-logo-siemens-programador-3-carel-1-diyuntor-_JM_



no se bien que es, pero lo compraron rapidisimo


----------



## maezca (May 1, 2012)

*En sodimac: soporte para taladro* (agujereadora) marca bauker a 80$ 
Ayer fui con mi viejo a ver para hacer un placard y estaba esto y lo vi y parece de buena calidad. no lo compre porque segun mi papa tenemos... 

esto parece muy util para hacer los pcb.

tambien habia un* atornillador inalambrico* con muchas puntas a 80 y pico de pesos pero no tenian  mas, lo busco en la pagina y tampoco esta, talvez por la semana me paso y veo si lo tienen (en la sucursal de san justo)


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2012)

super DIA , esta semana lamparas BC buenas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2012)

Miren esto :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-422885664-osciloscopio-digital-pico-dso-150-lcd-2-ch-250ksamples-_JM_


----------



## fernandob (May 6, 2012)

y esta ?? 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-422105836-osciloscopio-super-oferta-1mhz-2-canales-1400v-puntas--_JM_

y tenes la pantalla de la pc ...... pero veo la placa y es una KK pertinax con 3 cis pedorros.....parece tan burda ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2012)

Eso lo vi , me parece una estafa :

-Entrada por Plug de Audio de la Placa de Sonido 
1 Mhz de donde ?????????????? , mas de 20 kHz ni loco !


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2012)

Ferny

La de tu aviso es la de la revista "Saber Electrónica" directamente desde la Editorial Quark que siempre estuvo sobre la calle Herrera en la zona de Constitución y creo que se mudo hacia Barracas.


Agrego:  Ayer lo publicaron en el foro: Osciloscopio PC 1400Vpp 1Mhz 2 Canales. Estoy revisando mis apuntes para responderle sin debatir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2012)

Si hace un sampleo y reconstruye la onda en una frecuencia de 1 kHz , adelante con el 1 MHz , si tiene dos operacionales , divisores de tensión y la base de tiempo . . . no creo que una placa de sonido PC supere los 20 kHz 

Supongo que es éste mismo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/

Me gusta más el que publiqué  :


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2012)

si, ase años que se mudaron a barracas los de Quark


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2012)

pero son buenos o truchos ??


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2012)

Ferny

Al nivel de un Osciloscopio hasta 1 MHz y teniendo presente que es DSO (Digital) es bueno.

Si queres usarlo en TV y/o con µControladores creo que no alcanza: TV mínimo 20 MHz, µControladores mínimo 50 MHz. Hablo siempre de Ancho de Banda.

Es mi opinión personal; he trabajado hasta hace 10 años con Osciloscopios HP Digitales de 1 GHz de ancho de banda para analizar señales de 140 MB/s PDH y 155.52 MB/s SDH.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2012)

pero un osciloscopio como decis vale fortunas, esto vale 200 $ o sea 50 dolares.

en un micro con un osciloscopio mas que medir la f. del ck no , y si el ck esta bailando , le haces un divisor y listo .......... digo, para uno adaptarse.

el micro manda info no repetitiva , asi que el orc no va , es ....no recuerdo como se llamaba .
pero bueno.

igual mil gracias por la info.
a mi, a veces a uno se le cuelga algo , un oscilador, o una fuente o algo que hace pavadas y no es de frecuencias altas, o ver alguna otra cosa.

yo no sabia si siquiera era funcional esa placa de merca libre .


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2012)

Ferny


fernandob dijo:


> pero un osciloscopio como decis vale fortunas, esto vale 200 $ o sea 50 dolares. .....


Correcto, depende a que te dedicas (por el uso que le daras) para decidir si se justifica ó no. Somos argentinos y hasta con un tester y una punta detectora casera nos la rebuscamos en muchas cosas. 





fernandob dijo:


> ..... en un micro con un osciloscopio mas que medir la f. del ck no , y si el ck esta bailando , le haces un divisor y listo .......... digo, para uno adaptarse .....


El link que coloco 2M tiene la escala horizontal más chica de 100 µs, con lo cual solo veras una señal de 10 KHz en una sola división (no dice si tiene SPAN ó no). El Clock de los µControladores tipo PIC, AVR si es de 20 MHz podras llegar a ver la franja pero tampoco tendrás seguridad que la amplitud indicada sea la correcta, no le da el Ancho de Banda; si sabrás si tiene interrupciones cada tanto.





fernandob dijo:


> ..... el micro manda info no repetitiva , asi que el orc no va , es ....no recuerdo como se llamaba .....


La info de las salidas y entradas de los µControladores es mucho mas lenta que el Clock, en el PIC es la cuarta parte y siendo rápida, por lo general son señales mas lentas.
Ej.: Clock 20 MHz, salidas más veloz menor ó igual a 5 MHz.





fernandob dijo:


> ..... a mi, a veces a uno se le cuelga algo , un oscilador, o una fuente o algo que hace pavadas y no es de frecuencias altas, o ver alguna otra cosa. .....


Yo no realizo mi trabajo a domicilio salvo grandes excepciones como alguna empresa/empresita ó taller mediano y en ese caso es negocio llevar un Osciloscopio por que como vos dijiste "_*sale fortunas*_" y el cliente lo sabe; ergo, se quejara menos cuando lo vacunes .
En cambio si vos realizas trabajos sencillos y a domicilio tipo Porteros Eléctricos ese te sirve perfecto solo usandolo para ver cualquier cosa que sepas que está presente y te permite cobrarle el *IVA*, *VENIA*, *Ingresos Brutos* y *RETENCIONES a la Soja* a tus clientes .





fernandob dijo:


> ..... yo no sabia si siquiera era funcional esa placa de merca libre .


Es funcional y fachero dentro de un buen gabinete/caja acorde a su tamaño; hace tiempo que le andaba teniendo ganas a algo así y he buscado info como para autoconstruirmelo yo mismo. Tengo uno analógico hasta 20 MHz de dos canales pero es mucho más grande que un celular como lo es ese.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2012)

a alguien le interesa una time lapsed HITACHI  ????
hoy pase por un local que vende porquerías , rejunta cosas de pc , electrónica en once.
y tenia como 10 de esas, casi ni sabe que son , si me dijo que son grabadoras de largo tiempo , que coincide con mi apreciacion.
botoncitos, lucesitas, dusplay y hace muuuuuchhho cuando averigüé en otra época costaban caras, eran para grabar en una cinta sola 10 hs o 30 hs o tiempos asi , largos.

es mas, ni es seguro que anden 100 % .........como también si pueden andar.

 en fin, no se si violo algo, si es asi es una pena por que ni lo disfrute 
las venden a 40 $ o sea menso de 10 uS $ .
me dicen algun mod, si puedo poner que datos o quien le interese me manda un mp y le paso el dato, es por once, plaza once capital.

es un cuchitril, venden cosas usadas y eso, a veces calculo agarran cosas de remates.
nunca pongo esto, pero me parecio una tremenda ganga para el que conoce, yo no tengo lugar y no trabajo en esto de seguridad (es para eso ) .

saque una foto , ............pero espero a ver que dice algun mod.

ecuador 417......te 4865-2997


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

Para el que tenga ganas de jugar o de hacerse un osciloscopio CRT , dice NUEVO 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-425953121-tubo-para-osciloscopio-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

primero dice usado y luego dice nuevo ?¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2012)

en merca libre es asi, es comun por ejemplo leer:

*celuar nuevo , con solo 2 meses de uso*, se me cayo y no prende , solo eso, lo demas esta ok .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

Che Fer , esas máquinas están baratas porque ya no se graba mas en cinta , sino en disco rígido.

Le hice comprar una de estas a un amigo por *$ 60 (15 dolares)*  y quedó chocho , dice que funciona joya y viene con el sowtware , en cualquier momento me compro una para jugar 

http://www.progamerslanus.com.ar/capturadora-de-audio-video-camaras-de-segurdad-usb-easycap_286xJM






Fijate que tienen buenos precios


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2012)

es INCREIBLE.
en verdad como esto de la era digital avanza y muchas veces SIMPLIFICA.

ver lo que debe ser el lio infernal las video que puse yo , de cinta.
y como se simplifica con esa que pones vos.

que bueno, reconozco que es solo un modulo de captura, por que ademas debo tener la pc donde procesar y almacenar.

pero en verdad la PC es algo maravilloso, todo lo que se puede hacer "alrededor " de ella es infinito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

Fijate por $300que lindo gabinete *para los pibes*


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 31, 2012)

Buenas, hace un rato vi esto y quiero compartirlo con ustedes ya que es una muy buena oportunidad, se trata de una placa de desarrollo para los micros ARM Cortex-M4 de 32bits, con micro incluido, por un precio promocional de 5 dolares, envío incluido a todo el mundo. Es una pre-orden y va a enviarse recién a fines de septiembre, pero el precio es absurdamente barato.

Tiene interfaz USB para programarlo, trae cable incluido.
El desarrollo por lo que leí pordrá ser en Windows, Linux y Mac.
Y 43 puertos I/O 












El link para comprarlo es este: https://estore.ti.com/Stellaris-LaunchPad.aspx

Solo se puede comprar un máximo de 2, que es lo que yo compré.

PD: No lo pongo en la sección de microcontroladores ya que el post es más por el precio promocional para comprarlo que por el micro en si.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 31, 2012)

O.O!!!! ahora pido el mio...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2012)

si es demasiado económico,acá ay gato encerrado?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 1, 2012)

No creo, Texas suele vender algunas cosas bastante baratas, sobretodo cuando es una pre-orden como en este caso. A mi me han mandado cosas gratis por UPS en el pasado inclusive.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

pero que suertudo ¡¡¡ a mi lo único gratis que me  dan son palizas ¡¡¡
bueno debe ser promoción y para insertar sus productos en el mercado ,,,demasiado barato ¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2012)

mi rey , es una politica inteligente y obvia.


la placa de desarrollo es lo minimo, es NADA para quien la compra, no tiene valor, lo que si tiene valor es que te induce a aprender a programar esos micros, conocer sus instrucciones , la infinidad de registros, algun lenguaje de programacion y las miles de vueltas que posee.
si dedicas ese tiempo y esfuerzo tuyo no sera solo para usar un micro de TI.
la idea y lo que doña logica dicen es que te haras un usuario de micros de TI.

como quien dice es el anzuelo con la lombriz.

yo hace rato aprendia a razonar un poco mas y no tentarme al pedo.
seguro que me encantaria dedicar unos años a aprender eso, pero estoy esperando a conseguir la inmortalidad para luego si...........dedicar un par de años a eso .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

¡ Atención San Luis !

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-428511012-gabinete-de-amplificador-sin-uso-_JM_


¡ Atención Temperley !

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-430241970-gabinete-vacio-para-amplificador-_JM_


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2012)

una promo. para NO  engancharse:

vieron que esta saliendo en Argentina una promo de telefonica :
speedy .
bueno a mi ya me jorobaron hace mucho, la cosa es que quieren quer renuncies a el plan basico familiar de telefonia, que es barato y no pueden subirlo y es BIMESTRAL.
por eso ofrecen promos interesantes pero solo por un tiempito.
es tentadora por lo de llamadas a celulares free, a cualquier compañia.....

ahora la nueva es :






en todos lados dice 119 $ 
en chiquito promo por 6 meses.
pero lo que nadie te dice es que cuando terminan esos 6 meses el valor de ese plan es de ?????
150 $ ......no 
180 $ .........no 
210 $ ...........no

me dijo la piba luego de insistirle que era de tresceintos y pico , no recuerdo.
si, mas de 300 mangos .
todo un saltito .
y NO te lo dicen de buenas a primeras.

y luego , si queres darlo de baja y volver al plan basico familiar , te aseguro que es mas facil sacarte el sida y la gonorrea (el sida no se puede , recuerden ) .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

A mi cuando me llaman de Timofónica les digo que no quiero nada de ellos porque son unos mentirosos , y que a los promotores les pagan por mentir.

¿ Te ofrecen 6 MB de velocidad ? Si estás a más de tres cuadras nunca vas a tener mas de 1 MB , o quizás solo 600 kB (eso me lo dijo uno de Timofónica , es por los cables).

Total ellos solo te garantizan un 10 % jajajajaja

Si en la factura te viene "mantenimiento de linea telefónica" eso es otro robo . . .


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2012)

si, son MUYYY  mentirosos .
mucho .


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2012)

Rebajas de Halloween en Steam

Aprovechen, hasta el 31 de Octubre.

http://store.steampowered.com/

Saludos al foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

Para Argentina CABA Transformadores 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-521533431-fuentes-internas-trafo-parlantes-amplif-edifier-thonet-otros-_JM_

Para Argentina Mendoza :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-524493731-amplificador-bgh-no-funciona-en-mendoza-es-de-los-viejos-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2015)

Para los Mendocinos  :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-538148153-leea-12-70watts-campana-de-fundicion-350p-cu-_JM_


----------

